# NX headlights



## Kadias (Aug 20, 2004)

Alright, I've searched for days on end for these and despite my attempts, I retire from the battlefield defeated. can someone please guide me to where I can purchase new headlights or lenses for my NX 1600 that run flush with the front? thank you those who respond
-kadias


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

i have never found headlights that sit flush,....... but i have found insets that go in the gaping holes, that make it flush, and then have two or three projector holes... kinda like the integras


----------



## obxstyle (Nov 22, 2002)

Kadias said:


> Alright, I've searched for days on end for these and despite my attempts, I retire from the battlefield defeated. can someone please guide me to where I can purchase new headlights or lenses for my NX 1600 that run flush with the front? thank you those who respond
> -kadias


They do NOT make headlights that sit flush with the nx. The only thing that they do make for the headlight are Eyelids,(you can try to get them from the 100nx.com) and covers that have two round holes kinda like the acura integra.(www.carmate.com.au) I have seen dark covers, but I dont know were to get the covers.


----------



## Kadias (Aug 20, 2004)

obxstyle said:


> They do NOT make headlights that sit flush with the nx. The only thing that they do make for the headlight are Eyelids,(you can try to get them from the 100nx.com) and covers that have two round holes kinda like the acura integra.(www.carmate.com.au) I have seen dark covers, but I dont know were to get the covers.


Yea, I just found a few of those out- sad truth of it is I start searching again after I make this post and find the stuff, what a world. thanks for the info nonetheless, I'm probably going to end up dropping an eclipse front on or just getting the integra-style headlight covers. just dislike those ugly front recessive lights  

:cheers:


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

obxstyle said:


> They do NOT make headlights that sit flush with the nx. The only thing that they do make for the headlight are Eyelids,(you can try to get them from the 100nx.com) and covers that have two round holes kinda like the acura integra.(www.carmate.com.au) I have seen dark covers, but I dont know were to get the covers.


www.carmate.com.au is where i saw the insets aswell,.... but unfortunantly there web site dont work no more. i personally think the nx looks better with the inset headlights than integra lookalike ones


----------



## obxstyle (Nov 22, 2002)

well if you want you can sign up over at the sr20deforum.com and pm a guy named paulie. I know that he has the headlight insert from carmate on his car. which they look like integ's lights. I thjink they cost somthing like 245 plus shipping.


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

Dont mean to bump an old topic (its only a few days old) but the website does work take a look. these are what you ment.

http://www.carmate.com/90NXCOUPE--JT--EL.htm


----------



## obxstyle (Nov 22, 2002)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> Dont mean to bump an old topic (its only a few days old) but the website does work take a look. these are what you ment.
> 
> http://www.carmate.com/90NXCOUPE--JT--EL.htm



cool i didnt know that link wanst working. Im still debating on weather I will get it or not.


----------

